# Suche jemanden der mich wirbt (A) (H)



## ruffnex (19. Februar 2017)

Suche jemanden der mich wirbt. Ich starte einen ganz frischen Account und würde gerne so viele Chars wie möglich leveln. Erbstücke+ Taschen + Startgold solltest du stellen. Desweiteren solltest du Bock darauf haben mit mir zu leveln und nicht nur das mount abstauben wollen. ES SOLLEN MEHRERE CHARS gelevelt werden. Der Server wird vorraussichtlich Blackmoore / Blackhand / Antonidas sein sein. Meine Onlinezeiten sind in der Woche so ca 15 bis 21 Uhr und am Wochenende natürlich wesentlich länger. also wenn jemand lust hat , gerne melden ;-)

 

gern auch mit TS , was natürlich aber keine Pflicht ist !

 

LG


----------



## MrSpockEnter (19. Februar 2017)

Ich kann dich gerne werben, habe seit kurzer Zeit selbst wieder angefangen, aber meinen Main schon auf Vordermann gebracht.
Fraktion ist mir auch egal, es geht mir darum mehrere Twinks hochzuleveln.


----------



## TigerBunny (21. Februar 2017)

Könnte alles soweit stellen. 

Einfach mal Battletag adden: S1drøcker#2470


----------



## rekTic (22. Februar 2017)

http://forum.buffed.de/topic/209617-suche-jemanden-zum-werben-fur-powerleveling/#entry3445582 

 

guck dir das mal an, wird dir bestimmt gefallen.


----------



## ruffnex (10. März 2017)

soa, habe mich auf einen server festgelegt und danke bereits nun für die angebote. leider war für mich nicht das richtige dabei. der server sollte nun Blackmoore (AL werden. und leute die schreiben meld dich im Battle.net... ich habe noch keinen Account also wird das nicht gehen. lg und danke


----------



## ruffnex (15. März 2017)

okay, wollte eigentlich heute direkt anfangen zu leveln. leider hat sich bis dato noch niemand gefunden der mich wirbt und mir auf blackmoore / Antonidas oder Blackhand durchstartet.


----------



## ruffnex (16. März 2017)

push


----------



## HookEverage (26. Mai 2017)

Ich könnte mich mit dazu gesellen und dich werben wenn du magst.

 

Schreib einfach mal mir über Battle.net wenn du das schon hast. 
 

Crackkii#2120


----------

